# Bobwhite Quail Painting -edited again 2/8/11



## cre8foru (Feb 5, 2011)

One of my photos edited with Corel Painter and CS3.
I went back and actually hand painted some leaves and grass in the foregrund and bumped the saturation.


----------



## Hoss (Feb 5, 2011)

Boy that is a good one.  I like that treatment.  Awesome job, Cre8.

Hoss


----------



## Crickett (Feb 5, 2011)

Very cool! I really like that!


----------



## leo (Feb 5, 2011)

Fine work cre8foru ..... 

Now thats a real neat effect


----------



## quinn (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice one!It looks great as a painting too!


----------



## cornpile (Feb 6, 2011)

That photo will sell.Great photo with or without the effect.


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 6, 2011)

Awesome!  You are a master of the bird shots!


----------



## rip18 (Feb 6, 2011)

Very nice!  I don't know what the original looks like, but that treatment flat out works!


----------



## pdsniper (Feb 7, 2011)

man thats awesome I have that program and have not even used it yet, now I'm going to have to load it on my computer and try it, love the picture


----------



## bristol_bound (Feb 7, 2011)

Simply Stunning!


----------



## mlbfish (Feb 7, 2011)

WOW looks great


----------



## cre8foru (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Corel Painter is a fun program if you take a little time to study it. It's like Photoshop though. You can never learn everything it will do but its fun getting there.


----------



## cre8foru (Feb 9, 2011)

What yall think? Is it better or was the older version better?


----------



## rip18 (Feb 9, 2011)

I think I like this one better, but the old was good too.


----------



## squirreldoghunter (Feb 9, 2011)

I didn't see the old one but I sure like this one.


----------



## Hoss (Feb 9, 2011)

Awesome, just awesome.  I'd say I like this one a bit better, but ya gotta remember I thought the first one was great.

Hoss


----------



## carver (Feb 9, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## sgtgacop (Feb 10, 2011)

Love the effect. I'm just starting out on PhotoPlus X4 by Serif


----------



## cre8foru (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks guys. Im going to have it printed, think maybe on canvas.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 12, 2011)

I haven't got a clue how you done that but it's AWESOME. Guess the best thing I can do is sit back and wait till you do another and then enjoy your hard work


----------

